# cum vine asta?



## cornculapte

Cum se traduce 'cum vine asta?' în sensul de 'ce înseamnă?' sau 'la ce se referă?' ?
Exemplu: (dialog)
- Era suparată foc şi pară.
- Cum vine asta?


----------



## Bântuit

-How come?


----------



## cornculapte

Am vrut să zic 'How come', dar parcă ştiam că asta se traduce mai degrabă 'Cum de'. De exemplu:
- Am fost aseară la cafenea.
- Cum de? (În sensul de 'Cum de te-ai dus? Cu ce scop/din ce motiv? Cu ce ocazie?')
Greşesc?


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,
După câte ştiu *eu *"how come?" Mi se pare cea mai adecvată tranduce.


----------



## farscape

how come, why, why is that - depinde de context


----------



## cornculapte

În contextul pe care l-am dat exemplu. Să zicem că e un dialog între două persoane din regiuni geografice diferite, iar a doua nu inţelege sensul expresiei pentru că nu se foloseşte in regiunea sa.

- Era supărat foc şi pară.
- Cum vine asta?

Întrebarea se referă la sensul expresiei, ce înseamnă aceasta, nu la motivul pentru care era supărat ('Why is that?').
'Cum vine asta?' ca o propoziţie sinonimă cu 'What does this mean?', dar mai concentrată, mai scurtă.


----------



## farscape

Cred că nu înţeleg eu bine pentru că la:
He blew a gasket (supărat fleaşcă, a explodat de Nervi) se (poate) răspunde cu:  How come? sau Why is that?


----------



## cornculapte

Bun, şi cum se continuă dialogul/discuţia/textul tău? Presupun că explică motivul pentru care a explodat de nervi (ex. i s-au furat toţi banii şi nu mai avea cu ce să-şi platească întreţinerea), nu? Mă refer că nu explică sensul gramatical al expresiei.


----------



## farscape

When he saw the mess he blew a gasket./Why is that?/It happened three times in the last week...


----------



## cornculapte

It (the mess) happened three times in the last week. That's *why* he blew a gasket when he saw the mess. (Am înţeles bine?)

Eu mă refer la altceva (îndrăznesc să schimb răspunsul la dialogul tău):
- When he saw the mess he blew a gasket.
- What does this mean? (Cum vine asta?)
- This means he got really mad. (Dă definiţia expresiei)

Înţelegi? Întrebarea 'Cum vine asta?' cere definiţia expresiei.


----------



## farscape

Comentarii posibile care adresează cam ce cauţi tu:
What do you mean, (by) he blew a gasket?
Meaning what?
How come?
What does "he blew a gasket" mean?

What does this mean? nu cere explicit definiţia pentru expresia în discuţie. 
(my two bani  ).


----------



## cornculapte

Ştiu, mă refeream la faptul că sensul pe care il caut eu e acela care cere definiţia. Mă rog, nu foarte explicit. Explicit ar fi 'Give me the definition of this expression.' )
Mersi oricum.


----------



## farscape

Încă una şi gata. Cea mai scurtă formă: Huh?


f.


----------



## cornculapte

Haha. Funny. Ce coincidenţă. Forma asta e constant în vocabularul meu, fie că scriu în engleză, fie că scriu în română. Ciudat că nu m-am gândit la ea.


----------



## farscape

cornculapte said:


> Ciudat că nu m-am gândit la ea.



"How do you mean?"

f.


----------

